# OLDTIMER newbie



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello to you all. Some of you may recognize me from another forum. I decided to expand my horizons by expanding my HALLOWEEN database. I've been popping in from time to time as a non-member, as the information here is just too good to pass up. So, I decided to finally register to get ALL the good stuff. See ya in the threads! HM


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Hallowmarine


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

hello, hallowmarine, welcome to the forum!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------

